# drilling fluids manual



## محمد الاكرم (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام 
كتاب قيم
http://www.4shared.com/file/109997000/e1cefa80/dfm.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## eng.idc (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## ج.ناردين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية
تسلم يا رب
دمت بخير


----------



## تولين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي وجزاك الخير


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

